# wts/wtt Items



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/

Gerber Foldrer as new in package, asking $20.00


Bear Grilis Small Folder,. (No Box, asking $15.00


Used, good condition Steletto lockblade folder, faux Ivory handles, asking $15.00


Tan Body armor side Pannels (No Kevlar included), asking $12..0 each pannel have 2


U.S.G.I. Wool O.D. Green as new size 5 Glove liners, asking $8.50, 1 set onlt or with leather shells included for $25.00

U.S.G.I. Gray Blanket, asking $20.00 


U.S.G.I. Water foil packs, asking $5.00 each have 2


U.S.G.I. Grenade pouch, asking $8.00, 1 only


U.S.G.I. Emergency folding stretcher, in case as new, asking $45, sells for 125 new, 1 only


U.S.G.I. Helmet pad, complete set, as new, asking $15.00, 1 set only


All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. Navy Camo Helmet cover, as new, asking $12.00, 1 only


Busnell 10x32 Rubber armored Bynoculars, as new with case, asking $30.00


U.S.G.I. PANTS BLOSERS, NEW IN PACK, ASKING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 2 SETS


U.S.G.I. FISHING KIT, OUT OF LIFE RAFT, 1 ONLY, ASKING $25.00


U.S.G.I. MESS KIT. MARKED 1945, 1967, BOTH IN GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $20.00 EACH 

U.S.G.I. GENERAL PURPOSE STRAP, NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $5.00 EACH HAVE 5


U.S.G.I. P-51 CAN OPENER Made by Shelby, LIKE NEW, ASKING $3.50 EACH HAVE 6


U.S.G.I. Kidey pad replacement for newer Molle pack assembly, asking $20.00 1 only



Emergency Breathing Hood, with Tank and Pouch, needs O2 refilled, 1 only specility item, asking $75.00



SkS Pistol Grip stock with Top Cover assembly, rear stock assembly removed, 1 only, asking $55.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Lister sissors have a few pair asking $3.50 each



Iris sissors have a few pairs, asking $2.50 each

Tweezers, as new, asking $1.50 each have like 5



U.S.G.I. Helmet Sweat band as new in wrap, asking $12.00 each, have 4



U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION,
 ASKING $2.00 EACH,









U.S.G.I. ORANGE MATCH CASE WITH STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES, HAS FLINT STRIKER ON THE BOTTON WHEN
YOU RUN OUT OF MATCHES, ASKING $4.00 each HAVE 5









U.S.G.I. STRAP BUCKLES, EACH ASKING $8.50 EACH, HAVE 4



U.S.G.I. D RINGS FOR EQ REPAIRS SET OF 3 FOR 4.00, HAVE MANY, USED GOOD CONDITION




U.S.G.I. MACE HOLDER OR HAS HELD A BATON, ASKING $12.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

C.D. Roms of Rifle, Pistol and Differnt Gun manuals, Full auto, Supressors all your gun needs under 1 roof
and more for gun Repair,asking $14.00 a CD or 2 for 25$ Ask for details will cut and past Indexes to your request

MEDICAL SWOBS WITH LONG STICK HANDLE, .75 EACH 3 F0R $2.25









C.D. ROMS OF SURVIVAL, SOLAR POWER, MEDICAL, PREPARDNESS, HOME STEADING, HOME BUILD
PROJECTS AND OTHER INFO, ASKING $12.00 EACH 2 FOR $20

(MEDICAL ITEM), MEDIUM ICE PACK, WITH TIES, USED , ASKING $4.00



- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk
mg]http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii240/RONSERESURPLUS/strikeanywherematches.jpg[/img]

blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------

